# New wheels 2011 LS



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bought these wheels this week.Stayed with the stock 16s of my Ls, I put them on tonight to dark to take pics.Its amazing how much nice wheels change the look of the car.. 470.00 no shipping charge.Will take pics tommorow.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You used your 16 tires on these rims? Or 470 included tires?


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

. wheels were 470.00 i used my 16inch firestones


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

I need pictures 

I do like those wheels.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

theres a few pictures for ya


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow for 16's they look really nice. Good job finding rims that look nice and worked with your existing tires.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

www.customwheelsexpress.com here is the link to the store i found them at


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Your striped rims match your striped hood.lol  


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Rod Jackson (Feb 22, 2012)

What is the lug pattern and offset for them wheels


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Decent choice. 16 is too small for my tastes but the wheel design suits the car and color.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Decent choice. 16 is too small for my tastes but the wheel design suits the car and color.


ditto, too much tire, not enough rim!!


----------

